# Need help with ID? Yellow Oyster? Honey?



## jdk32581 (May 6, 2014)

Found these today on a standing dead elm. They look like oysters but are yellow.....? Only have seen white and brown oysters before. Then I though honey mushrooms but I would guess its too early for those? Gonna do a spore print. Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks

Found on dead wood 1-2 feet up the tree off the ground
Gills run down stems
Yellow caps with white stems
Stems all come from one main base

PICS:


----------



## jdk32581 (May 6, 2014)




----------



## jdk32581 (May 6, 2014)




----------



## jdk32581 (May 6, 2014)

Pleurotus citrinopileatus? Golden oyster? Only pictures I can find of this are farm raised?


----------



## jdk32581 (May 6, 2014)

Maybe an elm oyster? Hypsizygus ulmarius?


----------



## buckeyebowman (Mar 25, 2013)

First of all, let me congratulate you on your photographic skills! This is a puzzler. After a quick check through Audubon and Kuo's 100 Edible, some clues matched, and some pointed elsewhere! Definitely have to do a spore print. Whatever they turn out to be, that's a freakin' gorgeous 'shroom whether it's edible or not!


----------



## jdk32581 (May 6, 2014)

Thanks buckeye.... Got about 4 pounds of it. Trying to post a full picture now if my email would cooperate. I think it has to be a Golden Oyster. Nothing else seems possible. Doing a spore print now but do not have any black paper only white which may affect the outcome of the print. 

At least I know it is not a death angel or deadly galerina. I think it is a golden oyster and they are just not that common that is why I am having a hard time identifying. 

Emailed a couple experts with pics we will see..... Ohio mushroom society and Michael Kuo at mushroomexpert.com.

J


----------



## jdk32581 (May 6, 2014)

Haha just got my email from Walt Sturgeon:

"This is Pleurotus for sure. Looks like Pleurotus citrinpileatus which is usually a cultivated species."

I was pretty sure but Walt has confirmed it. I knew it was different than a regular oyster. Big thanks to Walt Sturgeon at the Ohio Mushroom Society- https://ohiomushroomsociety.wordpress.com/


----------



## jdk32581 (May 6, 2014)




----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

You can buy them in Mushroom Growing Kits. Most likely got away and is growing wild. There is a gal, Celticcurl, that had pictures of them too. She found hers last Spring. I saw you posted this on Michigan Morels. She had her pictures on there too. Most likely this is not as bright because it got bleached out from the sun.


----------



## jdk32581 (May 6, 2014)

Thanks for chiming in Jack. I was pretty confused when I found them... Making soup as I type...


----------

